# Kingsnake feeding schedule?



## David_F (Apr 1, 2005)

Just got a baby L. g. splendida (Desert kingsnake) a couple weeks ago and was curious about the best feeding schedule for it.  She's about 13" long and as big around as my little finger (I know, you don't know how big my finger is but I can't think of anything else ).  I've been feeding her two pinkie mice every five days.  I think I've read just about every sheet to be found online about kings and the one question that always goes unanswered is "How much should I feed it?".  I know amounts, size of prey, individual snake, and many other things have to be taken into consideration.  So, I guess what I'm looking for is a suggestion for a safe feeding schedule.  I don't want to overfeed her and have to look forward to problems later on but I also don't want to underfeed her.  So, from personal experience raising kings, can anyone give me an idea?  

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Crotalus (Apr 1, 2005)

You should make sure the snake have crapped before you feed it again, I take for granted your temps are ok so a feeding once a week is ok. 
In that size I would feed a so called popcorn, a mouse juvenile thats just started to run around. Pinkies are too small for a 13" snake.

/Lelle


----------



## David_F (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks Lelle.  I was thinking maybe I should be stepping up in mouse size.  I'll give it a try with the next feeding.


----------



## xelda (Apr 1, 2005)

David, in my experience, dietary needs vary among kingsnakes.  I only feed my baby cal kings 1 food item per feeding because they'll refuse anything more than that, whereas my baby brooksi are still wanting more food after 2-3 items.  I feed the babies every 4-5 days.  This gives them time to poop their meal and still have a couple of days to roam around the cage looking for food (their exercise) before I feed them again.  Once in awhile I'll skip a meal too.

I think feeding yours two large pinkies every 4-5 days is a great schedule especially since it's spring time (when they are supposed to be eating a lot anyway).  Gradually wind the feeding down around fall/winter, and then spread the feedings apart as he gets older.  He's big enough to take on bigger prey, but since it's easier for him to digest two smaller items, he actually gets more nutrients than from consuming one bigger item.


----------



## David_F (Apr 4, 2005)

More to think about.  Thanks.  I wish I had kept records when I kept snakes when I was younger.  I can't remember how much I fed them then.  I think I'll stick to the pinks for now since she didn't take a larger mouse over the weekend.  

Thanks to both of you for your advice.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 8, 2005)

I have a Cal King about that same size that has eaten twice since November. It looks healthy but doesn't eat worth a darn. It just shed last night so I'm hoping it will have a better appetite.


----------



## David_F (Apr 11, 2005)

Brian S said:
			
		

> I have a Cal King about that same size that has eaten twice since November. It looks healthy but doesn't eat worth a darn. It just shed last night so I'm hoping it will have a better appetite.


Good luck getting it to eat Brian.  Seems wierd that one so small would go off feed for that long.  I guess as long as it looks healthy it's okay though?  Good luck.  Hope it starts feeding soon.


----------

